# fishing club



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I have never been apart of a club/group but I was wondering if any of you know of any near the crestview area. I have heard some have members of boaters and non boaters which is one reason I am interested since atm I don't have a boat> just like to look into it so I could get out and go fishing more and get to know more people who do some bass fishing. I do other types as well but really trying to get on the bass right now.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

There are a few bass clubs around Crestview. Hub City Bassmasters, Crestview Bass Association, Miracle Strip Bass Club (FWB), and Twin Cities Bass Club (Niceville). I'm currently in Miracle Strip and have been for the last 3 years and was a member of Hub City for several years before that. Both are great clubs. HC tournaments are on Saturdays and MS tournaments are on Sundays which works for me because of my son's baseball. Each club has one tournament a month and couple of those tournaments are two days. Here is a good place to check them out; http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com
Let me know if you need some more info and I live in Crestview also.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We have the only catfish club in the south. C.A.T.S
WWW.CATSCLUB.US


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, not having a boat really limits you and I like to do other types of fishing but I actually got to go a few times last year to try and get on some bass but they put a whooping on me. I could give some excuses but when we miss fish im sure we have plenty of excuses to throw around lol. So I'm determined to just get out there and get some bass and just lay into them a few times to show it can be done. Auguy777 and jcoss and probably a few others make it look easy .


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Both clubs have non-boaters. Also, I have a boat for sale on here too if you are interested.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ft Walton beach sailfish club. Meets every Wed PM and happy hour on Fridays. Events periodically on Saturdays. Run fishing tournaments. Many members do not have boats.


----------

